# Rideshare Guy Article: What Happens When You Only Drive for Lyft?



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

What Happens When You Only Drive for Lyft?


One of our top rideshare driver recommendations is to always drive for multiple companies (the multi-app strategy). Senior RSG contributor Sergio Avedian typically drives for both Uber and Lyft, but...




therideshareguy.com


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> What Happens When You Only Drive for Lyft?
> 
> 
> One of our top rideshare driver recommendations is to always drive for multiple companies (the multi-app strategy). Senior RSG contributor Sergio Avedian typically drives for both Uber and Lyft, but...
> ...


I drive exclusively for Lyft.
I am platinum so I have the ability to know time of rides prior to accepting them.
This is key to me.
If I ran both apps it's questionable if I would be able to keep gold and platinum status with both platforms.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> What Happens When You Only Drive for Lyft?
> 
> 
> One of our top rideshare driver recommendations is to always drive for multiple companies (the multi-app strategy). Senior RSG contributor Sergio Avedian typically drives for both Uber and Lyft, but...
> ...


You'll make way less money in chicago...


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Jimmy44 said:


> I drive exclusively for Lyft.
> I am platinum so I have the ability to know time of rides prior to accepting them.
> This is key to me.
> If I ran both apps it's questionable if I would be able to keep gold and platinum status with both platforms.


Until you decline too many and lose your status. Right?


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

*My major beef for driving Lyft is not knowing the destination of the passenger before I start the ride. *I am aware that Lyft saves that privilege for its top rideshare ants with a 100% Acceptance Rate and a 0% Cancelation Rate, but as independent contractors, we should all be entitled to that

According to that, one decline and lose the benefit. Great...I get to know I'm getting F%$&D ahead of time?? Wonderful.

FROM RIDESHARE GUY ARTICLE: Does this happen to you, drivers? You just finished two legs of the three rides required to complete a streak and the third one is either a long ride or a 10-mile pickup? This happened to me over and over that weekend! I am not sure if it is a coincidence or just bad luck. 

No problem ride share guy. After accepting the third one and seeing it is 10 miles away, simply cancel. Your streak stays alive. I've got a lot of other nice little tricks. You can DM me here.

BTW: Does this guy really drive anymore? I find that extremely hard to believe. What, 3 rides a week?


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Uber is busier in my area but I drive for Lyft only because I make more money. The only problem is 20 min away pings. Which i dont take, i dont care about some status or where they go as long as not Atlanta. I care more about money. I can dead head to airport in Greenville way more money when the airport is busy than taking rides off the street


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

In my market, Lyft is more than 95% ghetto requests. Driving for Lyft is like begging for an opportunity to be robbed & murdered.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> In my market, Lyft is more than 95% ghetto requests. Driving for Lyft is like begging for an opportunity to be robbed & murdered.


we have mixed residential areas so its not that bad. Not saying there are some tougher neighborhoods but nothing like Mercy or Pine Hills in Orlando


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> In my market, Lyft is more than 95% ghetto requests. Driving for Lyft is like begging for an opportunity to be robbed & murdered.


You should be kicked off both platforms
for being a ghettoist !!!!!
An occasional trip to down under
keeps me on my toes 😂🤣😉


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> You should be kicked off both platforms
> for being a ghettoist !!!!!
> An occasional trip to down under
> keeps me on my toes 😂🤣😉


I dont blame him at all. They dont tip. Always have 20 minute extra stops and other bs


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Buckiemohawk said:


> I dont blame him at all. They dont tip. Always have 20 minute extra stops and other bs


You both have spoken the truth about Lyft
Maybe 2% of my income last year was w them


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> You both have spoken the truth about Lyft
> Maybe 2% of my income last year was w them


If Im in Orlando, I dont go to Pine Hills and I dont pick up there. I will drive someone to winter haven before that crap


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Buckiemohawk said:


> If Im in Orlando, I dont go to Pine Hills and I dont pick up there. I will drive someone to winter haven before that crap


Knowing your area and avoiding the clunker rides is so vital.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

@Jimmy44 does Lyft give you better incentives the more you drive for them? Seems to be the case here. I don't drive much Lyft, so I always get an earnings guarantee like 15 trips guarantee $100 or similar. I have a friend who drives more Lyft and he gets actual promotions like 10 rides for $27, 5 more for $15, 5 more for $10 or something like that.

After talking to a few people, it seems like Lyft gives the incentives to people who are more loyal to them... which makes perfect sense I guess... is that your take on it too?


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Ted Fink said:


> @Jimmy44 does Lyft give you better incentives the more you drive for them? Seems to be the case here. I don't drive much Lyft, so I always get an earnings guarantee like 15 trips guarantee $100 or similar. I have a friend who drives more Lyft and he gets actual promotions like 10 rides for $27, 5 more for $15, 5 more for $10 or something like that.
> 
> After talking to a few people, it seems like Lyft gives the incentives to people who are more loyal to them... which makes perfect sense I guess... is that your take on it too?


I have to admit Lyft does reward preferred and or loyal drivers with better 3 tier challenges. Also 3 ride streaks.
But having said that they can shut off the promotions in a second with no explanation.
I went through a month of fantastic challenges and am now in my 3rd week of zero.
I am a day time driver so can do well and consistent with base rate rides.
Hope that answers your question.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

If I only drove for Lyft I lose about $100 a week or more compared to Uber for the same amount of rides.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Alantc said:


> If I only drove for Lyft I lose about $100 a week or more compared to Uber for the same amount of rides.


I'd lose more than that. My market is 90% uber 10% lyft


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Alantc said:


> If I only drove for Lyft I lose about $100 a week or more compared to Uber for the same amount of rides.


That usually means there are more passengers using the Uber app. in your area.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

I know


----------



## Brandonbaghdady (May 11, 2019)

kdyrpr said:


> Until you decline too many and lose your status. Right?


You can decline unlimited rides, you just can’t accept and cancel


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Buckiemohawk said:


> If Im in Orlando, I dont go to Pine Hills and I dont pick up there. I will drive someone to winter haven before that crap





Jimmy44 said:


> I have to admit Lyft does reward preferred and or loyal drivers with better 3 tier challenges. Also 3 ride streaks.
> But having said that they can shut off the promotions in a second with no explanation.
> I went through a month of fantastic challenges and am now in my 3rd week of zero.
> I am a day time driver so can do well and consistent with base rate rides.
> Hope that answers your question.


a week on Lyft without promo. followed by same hours/trips with promo, and no rideshare guy it wasn't raining


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

UberXking said:


> a week on Lyft without promo. followed by same hours/trips with promo, and no rideshare guy it wasn't raining
> View attachment 667144
> View attachment 667145


And that's with some nice cherry picking, imagine anting.


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

Brandonbaghdady said:


> You can decline unlimited rides, you just can’t accept and cancel


I think this is a California thing. in other States they openly track acceptance rates and punish you for it


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

What happens when you only drive for Lyft?

You don't make anywhere near as much money as you do on Uber.

Talked to many drivers and observing their weekly charts, 6-7x as much money on Uber than Lyft.

If you get deactivated by big daddy, you should just find some other income. If not doing to well on Uber and thinking Lyft will help, it won't very much, better to start looking elsewhere for income or move to a better Uber location because if Uber is saturated, so will be Lyft.


----------



## Unkar's Muffins (Mar 9, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> What Happens When You Only Drive for Lyft?
> 
> 
> One of our top rideshare driver recommendations is to always drive for multiple companies (the multi-app strategy). Senior RSG contributor Sergio Avedian typically drives for both Uber and Lyft, but...
> ...


This only works if you are using a non-Company vehicle. I use Lyft's Flex Drive vehicle, and using it for anything other than Lyft, would be prohibitively expensive.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Brandonbaghdady said:


> You can decline unlimited rides, you just can’t accept and cancel


If you fall below 90% acceptance you lose platinum status


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Comments like these 🤦‍♂️ illustrate the pervasive ignorance out there:



> So let’s take our 2022 IRS mileage deduction of 58.5 cents per mile and figure out my numbers.





> When you factor in the IRS deduction for mileage for 2022 of 58.5 cents per mile, you may be working for less than minimum wage in your state. I used to think that the deduction was high at 56 cents a mile for 2020, but with inflation soaring and everything we buy (gas, auto parts, tires, maintenance, cleaning, etc.) to operate our vehicles going up on a weekly basis, I think for relatively newer cars, 58.5 cents per mile deduction is a valid number these days.


----------



## Brandonbaghdady (May 11, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> If you fall below 90% acceptance you lose platinum status


In my market I can deny as much as I want as long as I don’t accept and cancel and fall below the 90% acceptance rate. I don’t know there’s two different types of acceptance rates. All I know is if I accept two rides and then cancel on both I can no longer see where anyone is going. I’ve denied 30 rides today and I can see where people are going. U get it?


----------



## theonearmedman (Oct 16, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> In my market, Lyft is more than 95% ghetto requests. Driving for Lyft is like begging for an opportunity to be robbed & murdered.


The entrie USA is a ghetto lol. It will be alot worse too with the coming great depression 2.0


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

theonearmedman said:


> The entrie USA is a ghetto lol. It will be alot worse too with the coming great depression 2.0


were you the bad guy from that Harrison Ford movie?


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> In my market, Lyft is more than 95% ghetto requests. Driving for Lyft is like begging for an opportunity to be robbed & murdered.


I find that Lyft clientele is either highly upscale, or bottom-of-the-barrell. Not much in the middle. Lol


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

JesusisLord777 said:


> I find that Lyft clientele is either highly upscale, or bottom-of-the-barrell. Not much in the middle. Lol


All bottom here since they took prepaid cards
Go to the ghetto
Wait 3 to 7 minutes 
Load 2 baby seats 
Go 2 miles to Dollar Store First Stop
Wait 
Go 1 mile to KFC stop 2
Wait
Return home 
50 minutes 
6 bucks 
No tip
It’s good for the community


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

And some wonder why this isn’t a good career 🤣
I sure don’t know why I quit my last year in medical school to be an Uber driver


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

wallae said:


> All bottom here since they took prepaid cards
> Go to the ghetto
> Wait 3 to 7 minutes
> Load 2 baby seats
> ...


kfc is upscale... compared to Krispy krunchy chicken.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

og bunky said:


> kfc is upscale... compared to Krispy krunchy chicken.


I’ll go to Krispy
It’s the pay 🤣 sadly 
I love people 
I know people have to get places
But I’m not a social worker and Uber Lyft are businesses


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> What Happens When You Only Drive for Lyft?
> 
> 
> One of our top rideshare driver recommendations is to always drive for multiple companies (the multi-app strategy). Senior RSG contributor Sergio Avedian typically drives for both Uber and Lyft, but...
> ...


Lyft sucks. It's the bottom of the barrel rideshare service.


----------



## theonearmedman (Oct 16, 2017)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Lyft sucks. It's the bottom of the barrel rideshare service.


Cheap pax and former uber rejects


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

For me making 35k less


----------



## ojellod (Sep 17, 2020)

kdyrpr said:


> Until you decline too many and lose your status. Right?


I don't decline too many...and if I find that I have declined more than 1 or 2 I stop driving. Currently at 96%. But it doesn't take much to go down...every one seems like a 1% drop.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

wallae said:


> All bottom here since they took prepaid cards
> Go to the ghetto
> Wait 3 to 7 minutes *(at 5 minutes, nothing below gets done as I cancel and collect my measly $2.40)*
> 
> ...


See above for my ride info if this was my ride..^^^


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

ojellod said:


> I don't decline too many...and if I find that I have declined more than 1 or 2 I stop driving. Currently at 96%. But it doesn't take much to go down...every one seems like a 1% drop.


LOL, ya think? It is based on 100 rides so math would tell you that each pax is worth 1% .


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

OCBob said:


> See above for my ride info if this was my ride..^^^


I have been there for sure !
Lyft does zero driver premiums in my area so short quick rides are not as valuable as they used to be for me.
45 minute rides are my favorite now.
Long enough to make a decent fair but short enough to keep me close to my favorite area.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

nice I like that


----------

